# Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?



## Sku1l (21. Januar 2019)

*Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Hallo Liebe PC Games Hardware Community,

Ich besitze eine Silent Loop 360mm und wollte wissen, wie ich herausbekomme ob diese auch mit genau 12V angesteuert wird.

Habe sie bei meinem Mainboard (Gigabyte Aorus Z390 Pro) am CPU-Optional 4-pin Stecker angeschlossen und sie im Bios auf 100% der möglichen Geschwindigkeit gesetzt, aber läuft diese nun auch mit 12V wie von be quiet gefordert?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus und wünsche einen angenehmen Morgen, Mittag oder Abend.

Grüße

Sku1l


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Multimeter oder wenn du die max. mögliche Drehzahl der Pumpe erreicht hast.


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Man könnte ja Auslesen wie schnell die Pumpe läuft... Bei 2.200 rpm wäre sie am Anschlag


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Das Board sollte einen extra Anschluss haben für aio!


----------



## Sku1l (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Habe die Pumpe jetzt auf Maximaler Drehzahl laufen.

Gruß

Sku1l


----------



## Gerry1984 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Wird das dann nicht ziemlich laut wenn man die Pumpe bei max. Drehzahl laufen lässt?


----------



## ForceScout (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Wird das dann nicht ziemlich laut wenn man die Pumpe bei max. Drehzahl laufen lässt?



Die silent loop pumpen darf man nicht drosseln... 
Aber ein aktuelles Z390 Board sollte bestimmt nen aio_pump Anschluss haben der sicher immer 12V bereit stellt
Schau doch mal in dein Handbuch


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Zudem soll diese Pumpe mit max. Drehzahl auch noch leise sein.


----------



## Sku1l (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*

Habe das Z390 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0)  
Die Pumpe habe ich am OPT_CPU Anschluss angeschlossen laut Handbuch und Website hat das Aorus Pro Hybrid Fan Header.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Läuft meine Pumpe auf 12V?*



Sku1l schrieb:


> Habe das Z390 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0)
> Die Pumpe habe ich am OPT_CPU Anschluss angeschlossen laut Handbuch und Website hat das Aorus Pro Hybrid Fan Header.



Tja, jetzt müsste man nur wissen, was das Hybrid bedeutet gelle?

Dein Handbuch offenbart übrigens 2 (!) Anschlüsse mit der Bezeichnung SYS_FAN5_Pump und SYS_FAN6_Pump. Würde da mal ansetzen.

Ansonsten eben einfach mal schauen ob der von dir gewählte Anschluss auf Full-Speed gestellt ist oder aber eine Kurve eingestellt ist, die den Lüfter/Pumpe runter regelt. Gebraucht wird von dir die Full-Speed Option, nix Silent oder Standard an diesem Anschluss.


----------

